# PlayOn/PlayLater Add AdSkipper



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> Record ABC, CBS, FOX, and NBC with PlayLater's AdSkipper technology.
> 
> Watch those PlayLater recordings using PlayOn and you will have the option to automatically skip right over the ads.
> 
> All you need is the both PlayOn and PlayLater...and we have our lowest prices of the year going right now


https://www.playon.tv/store/buy/

Not sure how it works yet, just finally pulled the pin since they're on a special price of $59.99 Lifetime License for both.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

PlayOn doesn't have any deals with these networks, they just use unofficial importers and webscrapers, many of which violate the TOS of these sites. Before the networks didn't really care since their embedded ads were still shown, but with the recording and ad skipping they might take notice.


----------

